# Laptops with illuminated keyboard other than Alienware and Macs? (blue or white)



## Jawn

Title says it, any laptops out there under 1000$ with an illuminated keyboard?


----------



## Hugh9191

The new Dell lattitudes have the option to upgrade to an illuminated keyboard. Dunno how much it costs. Supposed to be good laptops those so they might be worth a look.


----------



## claytonr1973

The Dell Studio's and Studio XPS's have them too. It's a $25 option.


----------



## bengal85

I think Dell has one and maybe Acer not totally sure bout Acer though.


----------



## luckyedboy66

my friend has an alienware with an illuminated keyboard, and it is sweet, but its hard to type at first.


----------



## Hyde01

my Dell Studio has illuminated keys. Im sure if you got the 15" and didn't get all the other fancy upgrades, besides the illuminated keyboard obviously, you could get a laptop with it for under 1k. 
Why do you want illuminated keys though? i got it because I thought it would be cool and little helpful at times, and it is, that's ALL it is haha I rarely use it cause i can type without having to look at the keyboard. i occasionally flip it on though


----------



## bengal85

Yeah the Dell studio that is the one that I was thinking about I could not remember the name at the time


----------

